# Electric charges



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

Hi
I thought ALL sites were not allowed to charge on top of site fees for electric.
I noticed in the MMM magazine yesterday the site at Drayton Manor, charge for Motorhome/caravan £15 per night for two persons plus the van without electric, same pitch but with electric it's a whooping £25 per night now that's a rip off for families with kids and anybody else dull enough to pay. 
I'll not be going there, does not mean I'm not dull. :? :? 

Ron


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

It is a neat trick to get around the resale of electricity regulations.

They are renting you a pitch that has ACCESS to a mains hookup, which just happens to be more expensive than a pitch without that facility.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Any van even with electric heating would struggle to use a fiver in 24 hrs £10 is criminal


----------



## safariboy (May 1, 2005)

I am not convinced that this is legal. Ron writes that it is the same pitch so the charge is just for electric? With CCC you get a different pitch with hard standing or something else for the extra. You cannot have a special pitch and not have the electric as seems to be the case here.


----------



## rotorywing (Jul 19, 2010)

Interesting reading on the first page

http://www.ofgem.gov.uk/Pages/MoreInformation.aspx?docid=1&refer=Consumers

martin


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

The pitches are not the same.

One has an EHU post, the other doesn't.

Even if you do not connect up to the EHU it is still an extra facility provided.

You are not being charged for the use of the electricity.

I am not saying that I agree with the practice.

It costs an awful lot of money to lay underground cables, install the EHU post, (theoretically) test the RCD every month and do a full installation check every year.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

The OP pleads it is a rip-off for families. It may be, but pleading for families is not justified. Surely families should expect to pay more than we singles - use of hairdryers, computer games etc multiplied by (say) 4.

I might use sites more if the electricity were cheaper. On site I would only use it for 230v fridge and battery charger. But since the latter would be the main reason for using a site the cost is a deterrent. As a result I am thinking of dropping my Club Memberships

Looking at the Ofgen page, it states '....including standing charges' but does not there define those. Are they only the standing charges of the original electricity included or can it include Pippin's listed overheads?

I would be happier to pay per metered unit, albeit with an increase on the utility company rate to cover O/Hs. 

Is there not a potential for accomodating all users by charging an increased pitch fee for those with electricity (incl meter) to cover O/Hs, which might be in the 2-3 pound range, and then charging utility company rate per unit used? Does anyone do that?

I suspect the Clubs and other site operators are hiding behind the Ofgen rules to their own benefit.

Geoff


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

As I read it, they're not the same pitches. 100 pitch field. 30 of which have had EHU fitted. I don't believe the option is there to use one of the 30 & not use EHU. So exactly same setup as CCC.

£10 extra is v.expensive, though....


----------



## dikyenfo (Feb 16, 2008)

We are ripped off completly with an extended charge for the year of 36400 quid.
I did see someone write a comment in the grass using weedkiller and he said that even when the message was fully clear putting in fresh grass did not remove the original as it was a different colour. Just a thought!!


----------



## dikyenfo (Feb 16, 2008)

Calc error extra nought added but hey ho the figure is still high.


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

The OP pleads it is a rip-off for families. It may be, but pleading for families is not justified. Surely families should expect to pay more than we singles - use of hairdryers, computer games etc multiplied by (say) 4. 



Hi Geoff
I meant that it's a rip off for families because of the attraction to the park, kids will plead with their parents to go there to have a good time on the showground and, they would likely to be hooked up to the bollard. 
It would stand to reason that a family would use far more power than singles or a couple. I am in full favor of charging for use as this would be a much fairer system but this again has a cost to install. 
Me, I'm on solar so don't need it and will not pay it until it's fair and transparent.


Ron


----------

